# Free knit stitches library



## SharonLucas (May 6, 2013)

I was looking for a knit stitch pattern today and came upon http://www.knithit.com .. Love this site. This is a library of knit stitch patterns that is broken down into basic stitches, cables, lace etc. I especially like this pattern for the Overlapping leaves Stitch. Have a look. Ill bet your bookmark it just like I did.. ;o)
http://knithit.com/w1/knitting/laces/overlapping-leaves-lace/


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Thank you for posting this. I have a few stitch pattern sites saved, but I have not seen this one before. Just looking at it briefly, there were stitches I don't remember seeing elsewhere. I, too, like the Overlapping Leaves Stitch. I'm currently making a cowl with a leaf pattern, but not this one.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

great site, I do love you avatar


----------



## Ellilleen (Jun 14, 2013)

Did a quick scan of the leaf pattern---beautiful. Have been knitting forever but have not seen "edge stitch" Is it a slip st or.... Thanks in advance for explanations.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Lovely site, thanks for the link, will try some of these. :thumbup:


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting


----------



## Blue Butterfly UK (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you. I just signed up for their newsletter and became a member. Some of the stitches are amazing. I always know how I want to see my finished outfits but often get stuck on finding interesting stitches.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thx. Some very nice lace patterns.


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

Just finished a baby blanket in the overlapping leaves pattern. It turned out beautiful!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty,thanks for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

I get the KnitHit newsletter.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, yep it's in my bookmarks.


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

Ellilleen said:


> Did a quick scan of the leaf pattern---beautiful. Have been knitting forever but have not seen "edge stitch" Is it a slip st or.... Thanks in advance for explanations.


I looked at the chart and instructions and am pretty sure that "edge stitch" means that you repeat the 17 stitch pattern as many times as needed then finish each row with the same 2 stitches as at the beginning of the row. These appear as stitches 18 & 19 on the chart.

If you're knitting flat (not in the round) and the chart is written in standard form, each row begins with 2 purl stitches. Unfortunately the edge of the pattern doesn't show in the picture so I'm not 100% certain.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

SharonLucas said:


> I was looking for a knit stitch pattern today and came upon http://www.knithit.com .. Love this site. This is a library of knit stitch patterns that is broken down into basic stitches, cables, lace etc. I especially like this pattern for the Overlapping leaves Stitch. Have a look. Ill bet your bookmark it just like I did.. ;o)
> http://knithit.com/w1/knitting/laces/overlapping-leaves-lace/


very nice, thank you for sharing!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you for the link to this site. Looks very interesting! Also like the categories they have for the difficulty levels... War Queen, Battle Princess, etc!


----------



## maria4maria (Jun 15, 2013)

Lovely stitches on this site.
Agree that categorizing make the navigation easier.


----------



## SharonLucas (May 6, 2013)

Just completed a shawl with this
http://knithit.com/wheat-knitting-pattern/


----------

